# firefox problem on linux!



## schumi (Oct 18, 2007)

often,i use firefox,when i open a new window,nothing comes out but just one pop-up windows with blue background above foregoing pages,then i close it,what annoys me is whole firefox disappears!!!but i have some stuff on several pages.i have to set up it again,what's matter???have you met that?talk about some experience firefox here.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Mozilla_Firefox_for_Linux/1032985422/2


----------



## schumi (Oct 19, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Mozilla_Firefox_for_Linux/1032985422/2



you meant i have to download new version?maybe i'll have a try.


----------

